# Is it possible to record from either room with MRV?



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have two HR24-100s with MRV. If I have both tuners recording on DVR1, will MRV allow me to setup recordings on DVR2 from DVR1? I know I can go to DVR2 and setup 2 additional recordings, but I got the impression from a D* CS, right or wrong, that if both tuners were recording on one DVR; you had the option to setup recording on the other DVR from the first DVR. I tried testing this, but the only choice was to cancel one of the recordings. I never got the option to go to the second DVR. Best wishes!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, you can only set a remote recording from an "H" receiver; not from another DVR.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I misunderstood D* C.S. It would be nice if this did work. It would save the cost of HMC 34.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can schedule recordings on the other HR from on-line though. You don't have to be at the DVR (but you would need online access).


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

carl6 said:


> You can schedule recordings on the other HR from on-line though. You don't have to be at the DVR (but you would need online access).


I use the online scheduling, but it would be more convenient from either DVR. Thanks, and have a great day!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

allenn said:


> I use the online scheduling, but it would be more convenient from either DVR. Thanks, and have a great day!


Yes I agree, but its still nice that you can access both to watch recording from either.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

allenn said:


> I use the online scheduling, but it would be more convenient from either DVR. Thanks, and have a great day!


I agree, this would be a nice feature. Currently you can schedule recording from H series receivers to an HR but not HR to HR.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

carl6 said:


> You can schedule recordings on the other HR from on-line though. You don't have to be at the DVR (but you would need online access).


I can schedule DVR recordings to both of my DVRs from my Droid phone too, can probably be done via iPhone/iPad, etc..


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

sdirv said:


> ........ can probably be done via iPhone/iPad, etc..


Yes, for the iPhone/iPad and Nook Tablet. I have scheduled programs from all of them. Best wishes!


----------

